# See anything wrong with this picture?



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

The upper is sitting at a UPS transfer station only 3 hours away and I won't be able to put my hands on it until Monday!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OUCH, That hurts!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

What make is it, cannot make it out are was it a kit you put together? :whistling:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a rock river to me.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

DLo said:


> Looks like a rock river to me.


 You got it. I bought it as a complete lower with a match trigger. The upper that is on the way, is a 6.8 built by AR Performance.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

What optic are you using?


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

ACOG 3.5X35 with a horseshoe reticle.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Tyee Dave said:


> You got it. I bought it as a complete lower with a match trigger. The upper that is on the way, is a 6.8 built by AR Performance.


I'm waiting on the exact same set, my stripped lower came in this week from RRA and no telling how long it will take to get the upper from arp, what was your wait time.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

ABailey said:


> I'm waiting on the exact same set, my stripped lower came in this week from RRA and no telling how long it will take to get the upper from arp, what was your wait time.


 H was able to build it and ship it at exactly 4 weeks to the day. Longest 4 weeks of my life. Sounds like he's been pretty busy but the guys on the 6.8 Forum will tell you it's worth the wait.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Tyee Dave said:


> H was able to build it and ship it at exactly 4 weeks to the day. Longest 4 weeks of my life. Sounds like he's been pretty busy but the guys on the 6.8 Forum will tell you it's worth the wait.


I waited almost 4 months for my first RRA to ship. I can't wait to finish this build. I'm sure H will get it out ASAP, great work is worth the wait.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

ABailey said:


> I waited almost 4 months for my first RRA to ship. I can't wait to finish this build. I'm sure H will get it out ASAP, great work is worth the wait.


 I'd spend the waiting time searching for ammunition. Like what was said on a different post "you can tell it's an election year". I'm seeing a lot of "out of stock" on all the websites I've been going to. Starting to feel like my measly 120 rounds is inadequate right now....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

ACOG's rock


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

@Tyee Dave, Bwahahahahahahaha!

@ABailey, you hangout at 68Forums as well? Maybe we should have a local ARP 6.8 shoot. I've had mine about a year. Sits on an Aeroprecision lower with Bill Springfield trigger group. H puts together a quality product.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Doomsday said:


> @Tyee Dave, Bwahahahahahahaha!


Admit it. You have scope envy. :lol:


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Tyee Dave said:


> Admit it. You have scope envy. :lol:


Na, yours appears to be really short...


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Doomsday said:


> Na, yours appears to be really short...


 It's not the size that counts. It's being able to hit your mark. At least that's what I've told the wife all these years.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Doomsday said:


> @Tyee Dave, Bwahahahahahahaha!
> 
> @ABailey, you hangout at 68Forums as well? Maybe we should have a local ARP 6.8 shoot. I've had mine about a year. Sits on an Aeroprecision lower with Bill Springfield trigger group. H puts together a quality product.


Yea I've been lurking there for a few years. I couldn't decide if I wanted a .308 or the 6.8. Ended up building the 308 first, and it a great stand rifle, just to heavy to stalk with. I'm keeping this 6.8 short and light.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

*Missing parts delivered by brown truck...*

Finally....everything has come together. Only thing left now is....RANGE TIME!!


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I would punch a whale in the face for that ACOG


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Apollo46 said:


> I would punch a whale in the face for that ACOG


I felt like I got punched in the face by a whale after I dropped the bills on the counter for the ACOG. But dammit that's what a former marine sniper told me to put on it the weapon and who am I to argue with experience? :thumbup:


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Nice man, can't respond over on the 68 forum for some reason tonight


----------

